# Modifying Lionel O-gauge locos and rolling stock for AF track?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I was looking into the possibility of converting Lionel O gauge to american flyer. Has anyone done this before? I figure the rolling stock will be easy - just replace the trucks... locomotives I figure i'll likely have to use an AF chassis and probably motor too, and use the Lionel shell on some kind of custom bracket.

Thoughts? Is there any info out there on this?

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We certainly have examples of people interchanging Lionel and AF rolling stock trucks. Do a Search. I think T-Man has fiddled with this in the past.

As for locos, anything's possible, but you'll likely want to choose a small-sized Lionel loco, so that it looks reasonably "in proportion" on AF track / S scale. Have you seen our O scale variance thread? ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5126

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the biggest problem will be that Lionel is primarily DC, while AF is AC: three-rail vs two. You're going to have to isolate one set of the locomotive's wheels, electrically, so you can move the center pickup (Lionel) to one of the rails and let the the other be your ground. That means turning your AF into a DC. This is feasible, as the AF AC should run on DC.
The other issue is that it's likely to ride like a big-bottomed girl on a motorcycle, being wider than the standard AF!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Reck,
Duck and cover,
"Think the biggest problem will be that Lionel is primarily DC"
Lionels are AC not DC!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, the biggest problem will be narrowing a locomotive. I can't just replace the trucks like I can with the cars. I will have to actually narrow the chassis or replace the chassis entirely.

Charles.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

"replace the chassis entirely" would be your only choice! All of the Lionel's have both sides of trucks on the same electrical connection. Where as Reckers had stated S is like HO and N the right and left wheels are not connected electrical to each other!
Huge Logistic problem in a O to S conversion!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would consider an Atlas starter set 4-4-2 for a conversion. The shell itself is way too small for O scale, but might be slightly too big for S. It would probably be the easiest to convert though if you get an S gauge chassis.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

NIMT said:


> Reck,
> Duck and cover,
> "Think the biggest problem will be that Lionel is primarily DC"
> Lionels are AC not DC!


Duhhhh.....stupid me!!!!:laugh:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Some Lionels from the 80's (the real cheap ones with very few exceptions) were DC powered. They were still set up for 3 rail though so it still wouldn't work. Any postwar engine and MPC engines with the older style motor would also run on DC.


----------

